

Dance You Imps - philk10
http://blog.8thlight.com/uncle-bob/2013/10/01/Dance-You-Imps.html

======
memracom
Love this metaphor. I've long felt that thin layers between SQL and
applications are superior to ORMs. MyBatis and jOOQ are great examples of
this, as is Python's basic dbapi (PEP 249). But Uncle Bob hits the most
important point here, that the application is not the data. Yes, you need some
kind of gateway to put data over there or to fetch data from over there, but
that interface should not be what drives your application. If you practice
Domain Driven Design (DDD) then your application is composed of objects that
represent the real world activities that the application engages in. The data
is incidental. I still think it pays off to carefully structure your data in
your RDBMS or NoSQL datastore because it is likely to be SHARED with many
applications, but that structuring is a separate thing from the applications
which use and update the data.

